# T-Mac upset over his NBA Live rating



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/videogames/news/story?id=2612079



> NEW YORK -- Rockets swingman Tracy McGrady sat perched on a corner of a table at the NBA Store in midtown Manhattan with a baffled, if not incredulous, look on his face. "Really?" said McGrady. "Wow, I didn't know anything about that. That's crazy. That's unrealistic."
> 
> The news that left McGrady so flummoxed? It wasn't his being told that hoops pundits had picked his Rockets to be at the bottom of the Southwest Division this season, or a rival player saying that he didn't think T-Mac would be the same after an injury-plagued '05-06 campaign.
> 
> No, the news that left McGrady so dumbfounded was that he had just been told that he has a strength rating of 50 out of 100 in EA Sports' NBA Live 2007, for which the perennial All-Star serves as the game's cover model. According to the experts at EA Sports, the only Houston players with less muscle on their frames than T-Mac are Rafer Alston (40) and Luther Head (45). This is what left T-Mac shaking his head in disbelief.


Looks like T-Mac's got one more thing to prove this year


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

T-mac's right thats unrealistic. I guess T-macs gotta workout a lot lol


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Mad over a video game? Looks like someones priorties aren't were they are supposed to be


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

You know what, every fan can change the rating. With that said, RyBo can be like LeBron... If we think T-Mac stong enough, we can give him a say, 80/100?


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Yao's shooting is only 50 out of 100.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

is dat at the 3 pt range though...theres no way thats in the paint... his rating was way higher in nba live 2006... it cant have dropped


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Its NBA live, who cares...


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

NBA Live always overrates/underrates players. The franchise is so flawed that I reckon its gone backwards since the good old days on SNES in terms of playability. That being said, 50 is pretty low for T-Mac.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

does he think that actually will affect gameplay?

as long as his jump shot and 3 point ratings are the same, he will be fine


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

why get pissed over a video game?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Mad over a video game? Looks like someones priorties aren't were they are supposed to be





TheBigDonut said:


> why get pissed over a video game?


he was at an NBA store promoting it and the reported prodded him to get that response to make a story. you act like he is just standing around ranting about his rating.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

^ oh...well in that case maybe he should be kinda ticked off, but still I wouldn't be too concerned with a video game.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

He's not pissed about the videogame. He's pissed about how other people (in this case, the game developers) see him as weak.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Chan said:


> He's not pissed about the videogame. He's pissed about how other people (in this case, the game developers) see him as weak.


Iight first of all, someone who uses Barry Bonds as his avatar is probably not the best character judge out there.

Secondly, I dont think he's making a big deal out of it. You guys read into the title of the article too much and act like if you were in his place you would be all smiles about getting rated as "weak". How do expect someone to react? "Thas coo" ??? 

On that note, dude got cover of the game, whats he care?


----------

